# ceramic tile over tile?



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Now I know how a customer feels. In the proces of wanting to get my bathroom remodeled I taled with alot of guys and ZERo impressed me. All were slick willy or crack head bob.

One guy talked about installing new tile directly over my old... Would that even last for any length of time?


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

Depends on conditions, but yes, it 'could' last a long time. Usually height issues count that out anyway. I'd say that in most circumstances the old tile should come out.

Rich


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Tec sells thinsets that are good for tile over tile installations.
i've neve done it, but i'm sure it would work, as long as you can deal with the edges where you might see the old tile underneath. gotta find the right edge bullnosing to cover that.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

> All were slick willy or crack head bob.


Are you sure Bob is a crackhead? :jester:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

reveivl said:


> Are you sure Bob is a crackhead? :jester:


I'm not sure that "the" bob from thsi forum is a crack head, I have mys uspicions (Just kidding!)  However I am sure there is a crack head somewhere named Bob.


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Grumpy said:


> Now I know how a customer feels. In the proces of wanting to get my bathroom remodeled I taled with alot of guys and ZERo impressed me. All were slick willy or crack head bob.
> 
> One guy talked about installing new tile directly over my old... Would that even last for any length of time?



There's nothing wrong with it, I've done it many times...
I like it because the grids are already there for me, but I'm not a tile guy I just do my own.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

I do quite a bit of re-tile jobs and I don't think I would trust it especialy when most old tile comes out so easily with a good, long handled floor scraper. Plus what about the doors, toilet, transition out of the room, etc... ?


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

C.C.R. said:


> Plus what about the doors, toilet, transition out of the room, etc... ?


I used window sills as transitions in the past to make it a less noticable grade. Worked well for me. And as for the weakness of the old tile, I don't really deal with that because I live in South Florida and everything is slab underneath.
As I said earlier, I'm not a tile guy...I'm an electrician, but I have successfully tiled over old tile with no problems... although I'm also sure this is not the "pureist" way of doing it, just trying to save the time and mess.

Here's a shot of the marble over tile I did in my house, well, it's actually a pic of my dog, but you can see the floor too :thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I demo'd a tile over tile job a few months ago. I don't know what was used but the tile to tile bond was practically impervious. Once we got down to the slab, we took both out together.

If I knew how that job was done, I wouldn't hesitate doing it.


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> I demo'd a tile over tile job a few months ago. I don't know what was used but the tile to tile bond was practically impervious. Once we got down to the slab, we took both out together.
> 
> If I knew how that job was done, I wouldn't hesitate doing it.


Do you think it was more than mortar?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I did exactly the same tearout as Teetor.The first tile on tile that I tried to remove was in there super solid. The H.O. told me that he Premium P.L.'d it on a year earlier when it got loose. That stuff will glue anything to anything


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

ron schenker said:


> he H.O. told me that he Premium P.L.'d it on a year earlier when it got loose. :


???:blink:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Cole: The Homeowner glued a loose tile back down rather than using thinset mortar. The glue that he used is called "Premium P.L." When I began tearing out the old tile floor this tile was almost impossible to pop up compared to the rest of the tiles.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

ron schenker said:


> Cole: The Homeowner glued a loose tile back down rather than using thinset mortar. The glue that he used is called "Premium P.L." When I began tearing out the old tile floor this tile was almost impossible to pop up compared to the rest of the tiles.



Oh ok, I didn't know what Premium P.L is.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

reveivl said:


> Are you sure Bob is a crackhead? :jester:


Crackhead bob on the howard stern show. Unfortunately its not on the e channel anylonger. I use to watch him on e everynight i think it was 11pm.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Geez Grumpy you are still dealing with your bathroom?

You want me to come up there and knock it out for you?


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

The dog matches the floor quite well. I once helped someone choose a paint the went well with their dog.


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

*hell yeah*



asbestos said:


> The dog matches the floor quite well. I once helped someone choose a paint the went well with their dog.



You noticed :clap: ...

Actually, the floor came before the dog(she's 6 mos now), but the fact that she matches was an added benefit for sure, it's like she doesn't shed at all:thumbsup:


----------



## alter_ego (Sep 7, 2006)

I;d bust out the old tile... comes up easy and will look beter...


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually if it weren't for the claws, collar, eyes, and darker markings on head you'd have to say what dog.:laughingh yeah and nose.


----------

